# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  3ª Exposição de Fotografia Subaquática

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a Todos

O "Bilhas" , 
fórum de mergulho www.forum-mergulho.com, está a promover uma exposição de fotografia subaquática que não devem perder

vejam aqui: http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index.php?showtopic=9456

Regulamento aqui: http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index....e=post&id=5400

Galeria aqui: http://www.forum-mergulho.com/galeria/

Espero que gostem e se puderem inscrevam-se e participem.

Atenciosamente 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa noite
As imagens são fabulosas e ainda não consegui ver todas. Já votei em algumas mas tenho muitas mais para ver. Muito interessante
Este instantâneo do utilizador *bruno_jas* tirado na malha branca em Sesimbra impressionou-me pelo detalhe, pela expressão.  



Mas existem muitas mais fantásticas.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa tarde

Vejam as fotografias seleccionadas aqui: http://www.diversphotos.com/
A apresentação está fantástica, "folheia-se virtualmente o álbum. Para quem possa não estar familiarizado com esta forma de apresentação que penso que usa o flash 9, aparece a capa, coloca-se o cursor no topo direito da mesma e surge um menu. Nesse menu selecciona-se "as fotografias" e surge o álbum fechado. Accionando o cursor sobre a capa, esta "abre-se" como um livro e depois colocando o cursor no topo direito a "folha" enrola e vira, como num livro.
As fotografias são magníficas. Divirtam-se

Atenciosamente 
Pedro Nuno

----------

